# 16 ft starcraft v-hull, new boat



## ncfishin (Jul 28, 2009)

hello all, i've been addicted for a while looking at this site. I bought this boat from craigslist for $1800. It's a Monark bp-16. It came with the original trailor, eagle II fishfinder, and a nice bimini top.Oh, yeah, it came with a 30 Mariner. It is a utility boat, with tiller steer. i think i got a good deal, until i witnessed the transformations here. I've been looking on here for a couple months. I got the registration in my name Fri., and I'm going to fish this thing. I will work on th trailor first, and then by winter, i will know what to do with the boat. just thought i would introduce myself, and hopefully get these pics up here.


----------



## ncfishin (Jul 28, 2009)

Oh yeah, the boat is not new. It is new to me. first boat. it's 1993, with i assume same timeframe motor.


----------



## ncfishin (Jul 28, 2009)

i'm lost how to post the pics. anybody out there?


----------



## ober51 (Jul 28, 2009)

ncfishin said:


> i'm lost how to post the pics. anybody out there?



Go to "upload attachment" below where you click submit. Browse for your file and then click add the file.

Make sure the file isnt too big, or then reduce its file size. Not hard to do, just play around with it.


----------



## ben2go (Jul 29, 2009)

I use photobucket,it's free, and then post the img link from the pop up menu below the picture.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Jul 29, 2009)

welcome, what part of nc you in


----------



## ncfishin (Jul 29, 2009)

I'm in the sandhills, west of raleigh. Sanford zip code.


----------



## ncfishin (Jul 29, 2009)

Just a few pictures of my boat. hope i did it right.


----------



## CarlF (Jul 29, 2009)

Nice rig, looks like a good buy to me.


----------



## ncfishin (Jul 30, 2009)

thanks for the replies. i know what everyone has said about structure, as far as removing seats. I've looked at a few aluminum v-hulls online and at the dealer. seems the riveted ones like mine, have the same guage metal above the hull line. the only difference i see, is a wider gunnel structure. The open floor is tied in to the bulkheads somehow: console, gun rack, gas tank. If I take the seats out, and put a floor lenghtwise, can I tie this thing back in to the floor? I would like to make a deck from the front bench foward, remove the middle bench, and have a floor. i'm just worried about the flex. thanks


----------



## Waterwings (Jul 30, 2009)

Nice rig, and Welcome Aboard! 8)


----------



## ncfishin (Apr 21, 2010)

I've fished this rig probably 6 times since I introduced myself. I'm about to get down with the mods. I've been collecting angle aluminum that I plan to support a floor. I want to remove the middle seat. I'm not a tournament fisherman, I don't need a livewell. I would like to take the front bench to the bow, using the little "bench" that is all the way up front. My question is, how do I determine where to put my floor. The back seat sits lower than the third one. would I be doing wrong by running my floor off of the two benches with angle?


----------



## fishfast41 (Apr 22, 2010)

ncfishin said:


> I've fished this rig probably 6 times since I introduced myself. I'm about to get down with the mods. I've been collecting angle aluminum that I plan to support a floor. I want to remove the middle seat. I'm not a tournament fisherman, I don't need a livewell. I would like to take the front bench to the bow, using the little "bench" that is all the way up front. My question is, how do I determine where to put my floor. The back seat sits lower than the third one. would I be doing wrong by running my floor off of the two benches with angle?


 I think you should decide if you're going to remove the center bench before ya do anything else. If you do remove it, build your braces or support structure for the sides first, then you can decide how high the deck should be, and where it should be tied into the side supports.


----------



## ncfishin (Jul 20, 2017)

bump


----------



## water bouy (Jul 20, 2017)

Nice boat. Where are you in NC. I've heard of boats that folded up when the middle bench was taken out because the structural support wasn't replaced.


----------



## ncfishin (Jul 20, 2017)

I live outside of Sanford, in the country. Cape fear, Harris, and Jordan all within 5 to 10 miles. I've been fishing with my smaller Jon boat for a couple years, and I cant hack the loading and unloading. I've got a thread in the trailer forum on a new northern tool trailer kit I bought for it.


----------



## water bouy (Jul 20, 2017)

When I did the floor in my Lowe I laid a long piece of angle across two or three benches to measure the floor height off of. That seemed the best way I could think of. How high are the Monark letters on your boat ? I'm going to copy that style graphic.


----------

